# I can't believe it broke...



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

I've _heard_ of condoms breaking, but never had it happen. Until last night. Hmmmmm.....

I'm not against another baby, but dh said we're done. Guess we might not be! I don't even know if I'm ovulating, although when we were ttc our kids I was always very fertile....like worked the first month fertile. Since then my cycles have changed though, and are like 26 or 27 days now so who knows. I'm still in shock! Yesterday was only day 9 so I think we're safe. I'm rambling...


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

We actually had a condom accident this month too. Thankfully, I wound up being OK (aunt flo showing up) however it made for a VERY stressful week and a half or so. I was breastfeeding and didn't know for sure when the cycles were.

Nobody ever mentioned "Plan B" to me, I think it may have been a good idea. I discovered they have a progestin only one which is compatible with breastfeeding. That will at least delay ovulation. We're now also going to stock up on spermacide, in case this happens again I can use some foam up there afterwards.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Now DH is starting to freak out. I told him not to stress about it - if it happens it happens...


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Not to freak you and your dh out, but if your cycles are only 26 days long, and you DTD on day 9, you might be pretty fertile at that time. If you ovulate on day 13 or so of your cycle (right in the middle) then day 9 is just 4 days earlier. Sperm can live up to 6 days in a fertile environment. Keep in mind though that there is only a 20% chance of conceiving each cycle even when you're trying, so don't worry about it too much.


----------



## MoOnFiReGlOw (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli* 
Not to freak you and your dh out, but if your cycles are only 26 days long, and you DTD on day 9, you might be pretty fertile at that time. If you ovulate on day 13 or so of your cycle (right in the middle) then day 9 is just 4 days earlier. Sperm can live up to 6 days in a fertile environment. Keep in mind though that there is only a 20% chance of conceiving each cycle even when you're trying, so don't worry about it too much.

Agreed...if your cycles are so short you may O on days 11-13 or so...I guess all you can do is







:


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok, so just to see, I bought some OPK's. Yesterday the line was dark, but not as dark as the control. Today the line is much lighter. Do the lines darkness taper down as you get farther away from the surge, as in, I O'd earlier in the week? Or does it not make a difference at all that it's lighter today and I still may have a surge in the next few days?

I only used OPK's once like 5 or 6 years ago, so I'm kind of a newbie.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

You almost always have some LH in your system, so you'll get some kind of a line usually on an OPK. From only 2 days, it is hard to say, but pretty unlikely that you already O'd on day 8 of your cycle. I'd keep taking them for a few more days and see what happens. Generally OPK's are used in the afternoon rather than with morning urine.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Well it's day 12 and I'm still getting neg. OPK's.....so who knows what's going on. I either am not ovulating (what would cause that?????) or the brand I bought isn't great.

Anyone ever conceive while having negative OPKs?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

stress can definitely delay ovulation!


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

OK, so what's the general consensus on how early you can take a HPT? I remember getting a BFP 5 days before my period was due with my middle child when my cycles was like 29 or 28 days, so that would have made me about 17 DPO.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

No, DPO is days past ovulation. If your cycles were 28 or 29 days long, and you were 5 days before your period was due, that would put you on cycle day 23. If you ovulated right in the middle of your cycle, day 14, you would have only been 9 or 10 DPO. Unless you ovulated really, really early.

So anyway, condom broke on the 22nd on CD 9. Assuming you ovulate around CD 12-14, (so the 25th-27th) you should be able to get a reliable positive at 14 days past that. Maybe sooner, maybe a smidge later. When is your period due?


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli* 
No, DPO is days past ovulation. If your cycles were 28 or 29 days long, and you were 5 days before your period was due, that would put you on cycle day 23. If you ovulated right in the middle of your cycle, day 14, you would have only been 9 or 10 DPO. Unless you ovulated really, really early.


Sorry - my math was really off. I was trying to squint & look at the calendar on the other side of the kitchen!









Ok - so my period would be due probably the 8th or 9th of August.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

So it depends on how crazy you want to make yourself. People sometimes do get positive tests 9 or 10 DPO, but it is fairly common to not get more than the faintest + until 13 or 14 DPO, and like I said, occasionally later.

You could go to the dollar store and load up on tests and take one a day starting from about 9 DPO until you get a + or a period.

You could wait until a day before your period is due and buy a two pack of First Response and take one the day before and one the day it is due.

You could do nothing and wait until your period is undeniably late( a day, 2 days, a week late, it is up to you.)

Earliest + I've ever seen on these boards? 8 DPO but that was once.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Since I have no idea when I O'd, I think I'm going to start testing tomorrow am and go from there....AF should arrive by Saturday.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisoula* 
Since I have no idea when I O'd, I think I'm going to start testing tomorrow am and go from there....AF should arrive by Saturday.

I'm in the same position as you. Af is due the 8th or 9th, I think. I started testing, but got a bfn. I'm going to torture myself and keep testing though...


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I am spotting, so I'm most likely not preggo. But after all that worry, I'm kinda bummed. DH will be happy, but I had #4 in my head since I'm usually such a Fertile Myrtle. Oh well.............


----------

